
An Anti-Adblock Defuser for Nano Adblocker and uBlock Origin - philonoist
http://github.com/jspenguin2017/uBlockProtector
======
Slackwise
So if I understand correctly, it's an anti-anti-adblocker...?

~~~
woz
It's Anti-Anti-Anti-Ads Software, also known as an AdBlockerBlockerBlocker

